# [ODMP] Pascagoula Police Department, Mississippi ~ March 27, 2006



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

A Patrolman with the Pascagoula Police Department was killed in the line of duty on March 27, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18259*


----------

